# I MADE A CHAT ROOM!!!!



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I was bored and figured if anyone was online, we could see if my chat things works lol.

Go here, anyone is welcome

The Password is: Sunshine

http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637

ROBS X


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsy you are so Cool.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

WOOHOO

It works!!! we can use it anytime guys, just bookmark the page and remember the password!! Its crappy, but it's free. Just a temporary thing until we get the one on the forum alive and kicking!

love u xxxxxxxxx

p.s u can still log in if im not there I think! Feed back would be awesome xx


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll check it out later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Robsy!

I'm not really a chatter, but I did try to log in. For some reason it won't take the password you gave or my own password. Do you know if it is MAC compatible. I don't think it is, unless I'm doing something stupid.  Hell.

Thank you for setting this up. I'll play around with it a bit more and figure out what harebrained thing I'm missing! LOL.

Bless ya,
D :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

keep trying  I have no idea what it is compatibility wise, but thanks for the feedback!!! I will see what i can do, i just googled how to create a free chat room hahaha

password is def

sunshine

we have people in there now i will see what comps they have x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

dreamer, what browser are u using?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Crap, I just looked in the FAQs and it doesn't support Safari which I use exclusively. I may use the upgraded Firefox, but I got a MAC specifically for security reasons. I have no security issues with Safari. I've had one on Firefox ... no big a deal, but it looks like the chatroom does not support Safari.

I'm such a chicken these days ... I have a computer curse, lol ... I hate PCs ... years of ripping my hair out. I have not signed up for your The DP Cause on FaceBook?

The chatroom however doesn't seem to support Safari, the Apple browser.

Good work anyway! I'll look into Firefox or Opera. It seems to support OPERA!

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

It is lower case sunshine, or Sunshine. It actually gave me a password to register. ACH I messed this up. But it's not your fault. Let me try one more time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Got in! Enjoyed the chat! Again thanks!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

GJ robz, we gotta meet in the pit again sometime soon


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Im here guys, i will be online for a few hours then i have to go out, so im in the chat now.

Remember guys u can use this thing anytime, obv with time difference it will depend who is up! U can see if people are in the room by clicking visitor list 

x


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

bump! bump!


----------

